
Tesla will need a lot of graphite and lithium (but China will need more) - acbilimoria
http://benchmarkminerals.com/Blog/tesla-will-need-a-lot-of-graphite-lithium-but-china-will-need-more/
======
ck2
US has big lithium deposits

problem is no-one wants to mine it until it is expensive and very profitable

